# Smartphone teurer mit Flappy Bird verkaufen



## Marschel7373 (11. Februar 2014)

Kauft wirklich jemand ein 1500€ teures Samsung Galaxy Note 3 oder Apple Iphone 5s, nur weil da Flappy Bird drauf ist ?


----------



## Bratwurschtler (11. Februar 2014)

Naja, weiss auch noch was bei den Leuten falsch im Kopf ist...
Glaube der Entwickler wollte einfach in Ruhe seine Games entwickeln.


----------



## Rambonie13 (11. Februar 2014)

Bin auch der Meinung, wenn jemand sowas wirklich kauft stimmt da irgendetwas nicht so im Oberstübchen.

Zudem gibts die APK bei Chip zum Download für jederman und das Ganze sogar kostenlos


----------



## dsdenni (11. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht findest du ja einen so "dummen" der dir sowas abkaufen würde


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2014)

Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Kauft wirklich jemand ein 1500€ teures Samsung Galaxy Note 3 oder Apple Iphone 5s, nur weil da Flappy Bird drauf ist ?


 
Dein Thread sollte hierhin Rumpelkammer verschoben werden.


----------

